# Is called file what Finale uses control vst? these keyswitches etc.



## JPQ (Apr 7, 2021)

is called file what Finale uses control vst? these keyswitches etc. i think some notation program calls them: rulesets. i want see how these files are editited in Finale.etc


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 7, 2021)

Human Playback Preferences


----------



## JPQ (Apr 12, 2021)

How about keyswitch config is possible do? even i almost 100% sure i go Dorico Pro. One reason i want do end result what sounds good even for selling it.


----------



## DavidGaines (May 31, 2021)

JPQ said:


> How about keyswitch config is possible do? even i almost 100% sure i go Dorico Pro. One reason i want do end result what sounds good even for selling it.


Read this section on Keyswitches from the Finale online manual Garritan & Human Playback tutorial.


----------

